# QLD- Robbed on Big W



## Puk (Sep 10, 2010)

No literally. Robbed.
Put out 4 redclaw pots one point to the right of the Yachting club grounds. the day was warming up nicely, so i thought i might have a shot at a feed.

Went and checked out one or two bays further around for any fish-holding structure, and fed the catfish for a while. (Caught at least 10 of the little buggers. Good fun on 4 and 6 pound line)
I looked up when i heard what sounded like an outboard. strange. They aren't allowed on Wivenhoe.
It was heading straight for the point where my pots were. :shock: 
Looked like about a 20 foot centre console with a little roof over the console.

the wind had really kicked up into my face on the way home, with waves coming over the nose, making it a long trip back to where my pots were. (About 20 minutes.)

I say again. WERE.

I am not happy. I hope they get the poison yabby. It has to be out there somewhere. :twisted:

My floats were named, my pots were named. I tried real hard to do the right thing.

this was only the second time i had ever used them.

I love human nature. People are just great, aren't they?

Puk


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

That sucks.
I've heard of pots being robbed up at tinaroo, but it's never happened to me.
People can be scum.
Did you keep any of the catties?


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Mate, sounds like top quality bogan there! Not only do they steal your pots they turn up in a stink boat to do it? Obviously no respect for anyone or they live in a parallel universe where petrol powered engines are ok in Wivenhoe and where random strangers lay out offerings of pots in their honour. :?

....that's low!


----------



## Puk (Sep 10, 2010)

I didn't keep any of the catties.
I haven't been able to make myself eat any of them.
If i can find a brilliant recipe maybe i will try........

But i'm not very keen. I left them for the wedge-tails.

Puk


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Puk said:


> I left them for the wedge-tails.


How does that work then?


----------



## maddog (Jan 14, 2008)

at least they were only $5 yabbie traps.

I have had hundreds of dollars worth of crab pots stolen over the years. pisses me right off.


----------



## Puk (Sep 10, 2010)

> How does that work then?


I gut hooked two of them because of the way they "Woof" the bait down. They were a bit sick and floated for a while when i let them go, and i watched an eagle grab one of them off the surface of the water. Beautiful birds.
I have always loved eagles.

Puk


----------



## SnakeMan (Mar 8, 2009)

This happened to me a few weeks ago 3 pots were stolen out near hays inlet.

I have seen a power boat on BIG W with a centre console it was a seq water boat I believe


----------



## MadMal (May 8, 2011)

Thats a bloody shame, would be nice to rig some of these as IED's that will learn the scum a quick lesson.
On the note of catfish though, mate and i were out fishing of Yorkeys Knob and pulled one in. Had a fire going, gutted the catty and let it cook on the flames.
I had never had a catty before, bloody beautiful!! had a really nice smoked flavour through it, give it a go!


----------



## SnakeMan (Mar 8, 2009)

I've done forkies a few different ways before none of them I could really stomach without having a queezy feeling eel tails on the otherhand are beautiful...

I know its illegal but I'm seriously considering tieing my pots off to trees under the water line there is nothing worse then scum stealing something you've spent your hard earned dollars on even if they aren't that expensive its frustrating especially when it happenes and next trip you think I will pick up a few more but bcf big w are all out stock


----------



## Puk (Sep 10, 2010)

There has been a mad rush on them lately. I work at Ray's outdoors, and we sold about 500 of them lately. We won't have any more until June/July.

I was reading on the fisheries website however, there is nothing illegal about tying them ABOVE the water, which means you don't need floats.
A bit of camo paracord, about 1 inch above the surface, should be about right i reckon. :twisted:

Puk


----------



## enyaw (Jan 21, 2008)

Years ago an old fella told me that to stop these thieving mongrels is to put a small hook in the rope about half a metre from the pot, this one has the point facing upwards towards the float. Just above this one put another hook with the point facing the pot. When the mongrels pull the pot up they get hit with the bottom one and hopefully let go and the rope slides throught there hand and catches them with the one on top. 
Probably not legal, but stuff them.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

MadMal said:


> Had a fire going, gutted the catty and let it cook on the flames.
> I had never had a catty before, bloody beautiful!! had a really nice smoked flavour through it, give it a go!


I did the same once while waiting for crabs to cook on a wood fire down the creek. I didn't gut the catfish though, just peeled the cooked flesh off it for a taste.


----------



## chris58 (Nov 25, 2007)

going back a few years now but then there were 2 power boats on the dam, they were eel catchers.(had permits)
i know as i used to buy them for the catcher.
back then winter was the prime time and we would get a ton a week from the two catchers.


----------



## RP243 (Feb 21, 2011)

Stick a couple of razor blades on the line if he grabs one of those he'll know about it... just make sure you don't grab one. this may be a bit drastic for the average punter but i would definitely consider it.


----------



## snapperz (Dec 31, 2008)

RP243 said:


> Stick a couple of razor blades on the line if he grabs one of those he'll know about it... just make sure you don't grab one. this may be a bit drastic for the average punter but i would definitely consider it.





enyaw said:


> Years ago an old fella told me that to stop these thieving mongrels is to put a small hook in the rope about half a metre from the pot, this one has the point facing upwards towards the float. Just above this one put another hook with the point facing the pot. When the mongrels pull the pot up they get hit with the bottom one and hopefully let go and the rope slides throught there hand and catches them with the one on top.
> Probably not legal, but stuff them.


Don't you have to have your name and address etc labeled on your traps?If so the 2 suggestions above are probably not a good idea.The thief might want a bit of revenge.


----------



## Jords (Jun 22, 2008)

When I lived in png, we had a mate who got sick of the locals stealing from his banana trees threw in a ring of upward facing razorblades....never got his fruit taken again!


----------



## ausbass (Feb 15, 2007)

Im surprised no-one has mentioned your pots may have been confiscated by SEQ water or the releant fisheries department.

Clues for this are;
large center console
outboard engine (on an ELECTRIC dam)


----------

